

Fixing the Talent Gap in Tech - calebhicks
http://beehivestartups.com/blog/fixing-talent-gap-still-exists-utah/

======
calebhicks
This post is directly addressed to the tech industry in Utah, but the ideas
are universal.

It makes the argument for investing in junior tech talent. Thought it'd make
for great discussion here on HN.

What is the right balance between investing in senior level developers, and
investing in junior talent?

